# OK...I am officially the F-ing man



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Paris Hilton's Cell number

310-990-7444

Dont ask me how... all you need to know is I am the man


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

and her mailbox is full...but you can get a glimpse of that sexy voice.....shes going to call me later...I'll let you know whats goin on


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

haha holla!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ive seen these pop up a few times. Her voice is sexy.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Mike...this is no pop-up







...but only a serious source :nod:

I will have Anna Nicole Smiths in a little while...

I cant wait to meet these chicks once I move.....


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

ya whit's telling the truth.. but anna nicole smith? give her some slim fast than brag bout her =P

get pam's and make a movie with paris and pam! just don't include urself in it


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

hey now...Anna has lost some of her weight...and I dont think anyone on this board would throw her out of the sack...either that or you are a flaming ****...just remember her playboy years...


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

id throw her fat drug addict ass out the sack real fast, i got a girl better then her anyway.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> Paris Hilton's Cell number
> 
> 310-990-7444
> 
> Dont ask me how... all you need to know is I am the man


 the radio station here in winnipeg called her on that cell # they got threw and she asked who this is and tolled them to go f**k themselves and don't phone back lol they keep playing it all the time :laugh:


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

niiice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wanna take bets on how long it takes before she has a new cell phone #


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

so uv actually called this #?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

this one is old









its been full for like 2 weeks!

shes worth 500mil i bet she has plenty of numbers.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

phishin06 said:


> I will have Anna Nicole Smiths in a little while...
> 
> I cant wait to meet these chicks once I move.....


 post it up bro!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Get me Jeri Ryan's







AKA Star Trek Voyagers 7of9


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

NIKE said:


> phishin06 said:
> 
> 
> > Paris Hilton's Cell number
> ...










Radio Jockeys have no shame!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hahahhahaha


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Sweet pickup man!! But ya kno she prolly gets a new cell every week.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ummm it might just be me, but posting up other peoples phone numbers on the net is just not cool, how would you like yours posted?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> ummm it might just be me, but posting up other peoples phone numbers on the net is just not cool, how would you like yours posted?


 shes a celebrity. lack of privacy is the price of fame. Its shut down anyway.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

its shutdown now? i called it from work around 4am and it was still workin.. mail box full


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

innes you allways cry


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> innes you allways cry


 suck me chumney


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes you are Da man















I just left my cell number on her pager ....I hope she calls me back...








Yea right ......







I wont hold my breath .....








Great Job PHISH......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i







Paris.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

it actually took ur message? when i called it said her mailbox thing was full


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me too....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Void said:


> it actually took ur message? when i called it said her mailbox thing was full


 no I didnt leave a message, the mailbox ask's if you would like to leave a number to page her with ...so I left my cell number for her to hopefully call me back.....


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> ummm it might just be me, but posting up other peoples phone numbers on the net is just not cool, how would you like yours posted?


 hahaha...

anyone who gets nailed in front of the nation I believe has worse things to worry about than a bunch of people with her cell digits...shes doesnt give a rats ass...trust me


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

What would you ever say to someone like her if she called back?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> What would you ever say to someone like her if she called back?


 oh I got lots of stuff for her .....
first I would start by asking her to make a nother movie with Me ......








and then we can get into some other crap.....















but I would def. not be lost for words if that happened...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

No i mean the way celebs are toward "regular people" I bet that bitch wouldnt give you the time of day.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> No i mean the way celebs are toward "regular people" I bet that bitch wouldnt give you the time of day.


 Oh I totally agree with you on that one...
It would just be funny to me if she actually did call back...
like I said I am not holding my breath...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> What would you ever say to someone like her if she called back?


 wanna fuk????


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> No i mean the way celebs are toward "regular people" I bet that bitch wouldnt give you the time of day.


 celebrities are "regular people"...

they have alot of money and are on TV...woop dee doo!!

they dont have super powers bucko....


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

No sh*t they dont but they think they are better than everyone else.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

dude...get your head out of the gutter...celebrities have alot if not more problems than "regualr people" as you like to call it... start watchin E True Hollywood Story...

I wont have these problems when I make it big in the music industry


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

actully some celebs even bejave just like us other unfamous ppl


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> actully some celebs even bejave just like us other unfamous ppl


 yea did ya ever see celebrities uncensored on E! some celebs act cool as sh*t, and other are just friggin assholes, And they are 2 good to talk to unfamous people.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> hey now...Anna has lost some of her weight...and I dont think anyone on this board would throw her out of the sack...either that or you are a flaming ****...just remember her playboy years...:nod:


 your right I wouldn't throw her out of the sack because I would never have got in it with her in the first place, that sh*t is just nasty...ewwww

and yes I remember the playboy days but they are long and gone and now she is just a fat annoying nasty biiiatch


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

its not because they are famous that they are assholes, its just they were born assholes. most celebrities are nice and are like us. tv just catches them on their worst days and people are like OMG they are so mean when we are like that a lot of the time.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I had her number last week...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I had her number last week...


 i bet you did :laugh:


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

heck i bet some celebs prolly even are nasty at times because they get fed up with fans and scuh and want a lil privacy lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you know paris is hot and all but she is kinda freaky because of how hot she is. i mean she has like perfect everything(as you saw in that video she made :laugh: ) but i mean it is kinda freaky how she is so beatiful but i still







her


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

props to phishin, but she ain't that hot. Far too skinny. She looks like a pole. She could stand to grow an ass and tits too.

*edit*
I'd still hit it though


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

> dude...get your head out of the gutter...celebrities have alot if not more problems than "regualr people" as you like to call it... start watchin E True Hollywood Story...


you really think paris hilton has alot of problems? sure she doesnt have any privacy but shes worth 500mill and never had to work for any of it. she can do pretty much anything inside the law.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

how you doin


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is soooo funny you got her #. HMmm maybe ill call too!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i tried and her box is still full







waite that didnt sound good nice find


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

haha i called and got a message though.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hahaha wouldnt it be funny if a big celeb joined our borads? lol


----------

